# Monster in a Coffin



## skid_68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Finished it up today. I'll get night time video tonight.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If I saw that I would be both scared and fascinated!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's cool skid!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks so cool I have got to make my self something like that for next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That's particularly cool. The elements are perfectly synchronized. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would keep some folks from coming up to the front door if it were in our yard


----------



## skid_68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!  
It was a great addition this year. It scared lots of people. Everyone loved it. Here is a quick video we took last night.
Monster in a Coffin - 2013 - YouTube


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work


----------



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

Great work on your MIB.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Spot on. Please be available next summer, so I can pick your brain.

.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Coffin looked excellent. The chains made me think of the cellar from Evil Dead.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great growl. Everything works so well together. Good job.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice rapid movements on the lid. What were you using inside


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's pretty dang cool.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

That works great, what are the guts?


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

i love the effects, the billowing smoke and shaking, awesome.


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

Nice coffin! And the smoke too adds more eariness to it.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is a great use of a classic prop. Great fog.


----------

